# [Gechi] Contenuti di GeCHI.it

## anborn

Come d'accordo in ML apro questo topic per lavorare in modo semplice sui contenuti del sito ufficiale del GeCHI.

Ripropongo qui il mio post d'apertura dell'argomento.

<--- EDIT

Gechi: ..pronti.. via!!

Si parte col GeCHI.. si riparte con i contenuti:

Il primo passo da fare, per stabilire i contenuti del sito é la cosiddetta "Analisi dei requisiti" (no.. non le dipendenze dei pacchetti.. ma l'analisi di cosa ha bisogno il sito)

Me ne sto occupando in prima persona, a breve un bel documento scritto..

Ora.. ho bisogno di voi:

Sondaggione aperto:

Cosa, secondo voi, non può non esserci sul sito del GeCHI?

e cosa sarebbe bello che ci fosse (anche se non é fondamentale che ci sia)??

Ciao

Anb

--->

Il vecchio topic sui contenuti, nel caso dovesse servire, può essere raggiunto tramite il seguente link: vecchio topic sui contenuti

----------

## nomadsoul

bhè.. imho...

gechi--gentoo

non possono non esserci:

news sulla gentoo  :Razz: 

link a gentoo.org e al forum  :Razz: 

sn cose banali lo so.. ma non le ha messe ancora nessuno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> news sulla gentoo 

 

Questo lo evitiamo visto che ci sono gia' i siti www.gentoo.it e www.gentoo-italia.org. Sarebbe inutile metterlo anche da noi.

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> link a gentoo.org e al forum 

 

Ci sono   :Very Happy:  .

Io ridico la mia... beh su quello che non puo' non esserci direi tutte le attivita' dei gechi con relative foto degli eventi.

Quello che sarebbe bello ci fosse i vari script e ebuild fatti dai gechi.

----------

## doom.it

Eviterei di ri-discutere da capo "cosa" mettere, vedo di fare un breve riepilogo (per quanto possibile) dal vecchio topic:

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115251 )

------------------------

PROPOSTE SUI CONTENUTI:

------------------------

- home & news

- manifesto

- contatti

- eventi (report di eventi cui si è partecipato)

- photo gallery

- fun  (ella quale mandare foto bizzarre (i case moddato Gentoo di shev), scleri dei Gechi, cose divertenti...

- progetti & ebuild (prodotti dalla comunità italiana)

------------------------

------------------------

Io avrei poi aggiunto una sezione specifica dove mettere delle "proposte" di intervento dei gechi. Mi spiego: una sezione dove mettere 4-5 tipi di interventi, (presentazione, dibattiti o altro) su temi che spazino da GNU/Linux in generale a gentoo nello specifico a problemi legati alle comunity, che i gechi si offrono di fornire a Scuole, UNI, privati, comuni etc etc etc... 

Dare qualche "pacchetto" di intervento sarebbe secondo me molto interessante, e una volta preparati i contenuti sarebbe poco oneroso per noi portare questi interventi dove richiesto...

Inoltre la sezione "progetti" la terrei parecchio libera, (esempio vedo bene un progetto #grafica-gechi dove riversare tutti i wallpaper etc), in modo da dare un spazio di creatività a ogni geco (purchè sia in topic con gli scopi del manifesto, e abbia dei contenuti interessanti e/o in evoluzione)...ah fra i progetti metterei anche la Gechi T-shirt... ovviamente i vari progeti devono essere ben indicizzati e visibili dalla home dei gechi e con una certa uniformità grafica, per aumentare il senso di proffessionalità.

Al momento abbiamo gia come "evento" il primo GDay, e il prossimo webb.it (farei una pagina gia da ora con quello che porteremo a webb.it), abbiamo una buona photo gallery, e diverso materiale grafico (grazie peach  :Wink:  ).

Ovviamente il tutto rigorosamente IMHO

ciao

DooM

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> - progetti & ebuild (prodotti dalla comunità italiana)
> 
> 

 

Concordo passo direttamente al come lo vedrei:

Dato che non mi sembra il caso di mettere su sourceforge la vedrei bene così:

il submitter riempie un form con le caratteristiche dell'applicazione, nome descrizione, breve manuale, tarball. (Ovviamente il submitter può accedere a questa pagina per sucessive modifiche/upgrade)

Il form si traduce in pagina unica descrittiva del progetto... linkata in un indice generale.

----------

## doom.it

io come progetti non vedrei solo programmi ma anche "attività"...

visto che ci possno essere tante idee di varia natura (che ne so, raccolta fondi per donazioni, t-shirt, grafica varia,  gentoo pub etc) io le intendevo come "progetti" anche se forse si puo fare una sezione chiamata "attività" (anche se come progetti nel senso di programmi non abbiamo niente, e fare una sezione vuota non è il max, quindi la limite la si aggiungerebbe in un secondo momento)

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  io le intendevo come "progetti" anche se forse si puo fare una sezione chiamata "attività" (anche se come progetti nel senso di programmi non abbiamo niente, e fare una sezione vuota non è il max, quindi la limite la si aggiungerebbe in un secondo momento)

 

Beh una sezione vuota dovrebbe essere da stimolo per riempirla  :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo me "progetti" inteso come programmi e "progetti" inteso come attività dovrebbero essere separati... dato che trattano di cose profondamente diverse.

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me "progetti" inteso come programmi e "progetti" inteso come attività dovrebbero essere separati... dato che trattano di cose profondamente diverse.

 

E fare una sezione "progetti" con varie sottosezioni del tipo:

- ebuild

- utility

- attività

etc

 :Question: 

----------

## doom.it

siecco io pensavo tipo Shev, ma non cambia nulla a chiamare la sezione Attività e separarla.... anche se per la natura estremamente variabile delle cose che ci possono finire dentro le definire in generale "progetti"

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> siecco io pensavo tipo Shev, ma non cambia nulla a chiamare la sezione Attività e separarla.... anche se per la natura estremamente variabile delle cose che ci possono finire dentro le definire in generale "progetti"

 

Si, come ha proposto Shev mi sembra la cosa migliore... una sezione progett con sottosezioni in maniera tale che non si mischino le cose.

----------

## botta

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Io avrei poi aggiunto una sezione specifica dove mettere delle "proposte" di intervento dei gechi. Mi spiego: una sezione dove mettere 4-5 tipi di interventi, (presentazione, dibattiti o altro) su temi che spazino da GNU/Linux in generale a gentoo nello specifico a problemi legati alle comunity, che i gechi si offrono di fornire a Scuole, UNI, privati, comuni etc etc etc... 

 

per me va bene,  che dicono gli altri? Prima di dare un titolo a questa sezione raccoglierei un po' di argomenti. Sebbene sia portato a non escludere che il gechi in un futuro possa farsi portavoce di precisi "interventi" operativi (magari con il mondo della politica) attualmente opterei per una linea morbida, quasi "didattica" sopra i temi caldi dell'era digitale. Il mio scopo vorrebbe essere quello di portare il più possibile all'attenzione del pubblico questi temi.

Propongo il problema culturale della protezione del diritto morale d'autore, che è individuale, rispetto alla proprietà intellettuale di Linux, che è collettiva.

----------

## doom.it

si, la vedo come te Botta... proposte di intervento "didattiche" e/o divulgative, sia a livello "filosofico" del free software, delle sue problematiche in senso piu o meno specifico (ottima la discussione del problema dell'IP), che "tecnico" con trattazioni "soft" di temi legati al free software e nello specifico a gentoo

----------

## Ginko

==============================================

Please postate qui le vostre risposte, l'altro thread verra' chiuso a breve

==============================================

Siccome sto approntando il login per il sito, vorrei chiarire con voi un paio di punti :

      Come creare un utente?

      - si vuole dare la possibilita' di crearsi un account on-line (tramite verifica via email) oppure e' il segretario/resp.tecnico a gestire gli utenti e quindi a crearne/cancellarne?

Poiche' la seconda soluzione l'ho gia' prevista (tanto serve comunque) ditemi solo se per voi e' necessaria pure la prima e nel caso quali criteri adottare per verificare la validita' della richiesta?

Secondo punto :

      Tipi di utenti

      Il db prevede il campo tipo nella tabella relativa agli utenti. Questo campo e' numerico, io lo utilizzerei nel seguente modo:

      0 - simpatizzante

      1 - ordinario

      2 - resp. tecnico

      3 - resp. contenuti

      4 - resp. relazioni esterne

      5 - segretario

      6 - presidente

Le applicazioni potranno, in base al nome utente e/o al suo tipo consentire l'accesso o meno. Va bene per voi?

--Gianluca

----------

## knefas

Io sono per la creazione tramite un form online, almeno per i simpatizzanti. (quindi non necessariamente per gli ordinari...bah, vedete voi cosa fare...  :Wink:  )

Per il campo della tabella ok... il fatto e' che 2-3-4-5-6 sono anche 1, nel senso che le varie cariche sono coperte da ordinari... non ho letto tutto l'altro topic, e forse ne avete discusso e avete deciso che cosi' era piu' logico... (cioe' che aggiungere un flag solo per 5 persone era inutile)  ma forse avere solo 2 valori simpatizzante/ordinario nel campo tipoutente e in un altra tabella, in un campo diverso, in qualcosa, avere segnato la carica che viene coperta e' piu' "normale"  :Smile:  (inoltre permetterebbe di tenere un bell'archivio storico di chi ha ricoperto cosa, invece cosi' modificanto il campo tipo si perde cio' che uno e' stato)

  :Embarassed:   mi scuso per essere intervenuto solo ora senza aver letto bene l'altro topic... ma e' lunghissimo  :Smile:  

----------

## anborn

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  Come creare un utente?
> 
> - si vuole dare la possibilita' di crearsi un account on-line (tramite verifica via email) oppure e' il segretario/resp.tecnico a gestire gli utenti e quindi a crearne/cancellarne?
> 
> 

 

IMHO é sufficiente la seconda.. anche perché permette una gestione più semplice delle richieste di sociazione: chi vuole diventare socio scrive una bella mail a chi di turno (segretario, se non vado errato) e gli viene risposto positivamente o negativamente.

In questo modo si evita, sempre IMHO, che qualcuno si registri online e poi scompaia nel nulla..

Anb

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Come creare un utente?
> 
>       - si vuole dare la possibilita' di crearsi un account on-line (tramite verifica via email) oppure e' il segretario/resp.tecnico a gestire gli utenti e quindi a crearne/cancellarne?

 

Direi la seconda, si sposa meglio con quanto detto dallo statuto. I simpatizzanti devono cmq essere accettati dall'Assemblea o chi per essa (sebbene i criteri d'accettazione siano alquanto blandi), dunque implementare la seconda soluzione E non la prima si adatterebbe meglio a quanto deciso nello statuto. 

L'iscrizione avverrà in altro modo, o tramite mail o tramite paginetta apposita con form vari (dobbiamo discuterne. Appena abbiamo un po' di argomenti da discutere convochiamo l'assemblea)

 *Quote:*   

> Le applicazioni potranno, in base al nome utente e/o al suo tipo consentire l'accesso o meno. Va bene per voi?

 

Perfetto. Sull'obiezione di chi faceva notare che le categorie da 2 a 6 sono anche membri della categoria 1 credo non ci siano problemi: se ho ben capito è un discorso analogo ai gruppi *nix, quindi quelli nella categoria 1 hanno determinati diritti, quelli nelle categorie da 2 a 6 oltre ai diritti della 1 ne hanno altri aggiuntivi. Così la cosa mi pare coerente e priva di problemi.

----------

## knefas

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direi la seconda, si sposa meglio con quanto detto dallo statuto. I simpatizzanti devono cmq essere accettati dall'Assemblea o chi per essa (sebbene i criteri d'accettazione siano alquanto blandi), dunque implementare la seconda soluzione E non la prima si adatterebbe meglio a quanto deciso nello statuto. 
> 
> 

 

il punto della mia obiezione era che l'asseblea, o chi per essa, si trovera' sicuramente ad esaminare il caso di uno che e' passato per il sito e ha detto: "mmm, che bello, vediamo se posso dare una mano... senza fare troppo...diciamo cosi', per sostenere simpatizzando", e all'ODG (o nella mail dell'addetto  :Smile:  ) ci sara' "richiesta di ammissione di pippo2004" che nessuno conosce, e a cui si puo' solo dire (aspettando di conoscerlo meglio) si, benvenuto! 

Lo stesso si che automaticamente puo' dire il CMS  :Smile: 

rigorosamente IMO, anzi IMHO!  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Lo stesso si che automaticamente puo' dire il CMS 
> 
> rigorosamente IMO, anzi IMHO! 

 

sono perfettamente d'accordo, ma si alzerebbe il rischio di iscrizioni fantasma e, peggio, troll  :Wink: 

Piu' tosto, direi, l'iscrizione tramite form, e il successivo contatto da parte nostra, per dire al nuovo venuto cosa facciamo, chi siamo etc... cosi' controlliamo, tra l'altro, che la mail lasciata corrisponda a una persona vera, e non a uno dei dodicimila fake di *franco rossi*  :Wink: 

Per l'iscrizione, direi addirittura, di invitarlo a seguire una riunione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

concordo sull'automatismo umanizzato.... cioe fa richiesta tramite form che viene poi vagliata con un minimo di buon senso, anche senza una riunione dalla ML, e viene poi accettato nel giro di qualche giorno

----------

## gnu-statix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sono perfettamente d'accordo, ma si alzerebbe il rischio di iscrizioni fantasma e, peggio, troll 
> 
> 

 

Ciao

Io sono simpatizzante, credo che sia un valido progetto e sarei disposto a versare una piccola e simbolica tassa d'iscrizione (10 simpa e 20 euro ordinario) che finirebbe nella cassa del gruppo.

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> L'iscrizione avverrà in altro modo, o tramite mail o tramite paginetta apposita con form vari (dobbiamo discuterne. Appena abbiamo un po' di argomenti da discutere convochiamo l'assemblea)

 

OK, allora per ora lascio la cosa aperta.

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le applicazioni potranno, in base al nome utente e/o al suo tipo consentire l'accesso o meno. Va bene per voi? 
> 
> Perfetto. Sull'obiezione di chi faceva notare che le categorie da 2 a 6 sono anche membri della categoria 1 credo non ci siano problemi: se ho ben capito è un discorso analogo ai gruppi *nix, quindi quelli nella categoria 1 hanno determinati diritti, quelli nelle categorie da 2 a 6 oltre ai diritti della 1 ne hanno altri aggiuntivi. Così la cosa mi pare coerente e priva di problemi.

 

Si, anche io la vedo cosi'. Anche se non e' proprio come i gruppi unix ma questi sono dettagli. 

In pratica ogni applicazione dichiara il tipo di autorizzazione richiesta e il modulo di gestione della sessione (ve ne parlero' piu' in dettaglio appena lo rilascio) provvede a che il livello di autorizzazione sia rispettato. 

In pratica per me esistono i seguenti casi :

L'applicazione (la pagina) :

1) non necessita autenticazione

2) necessita semplice autenticazione (l'utente deve avere eseguito il login)

3) necessita login specifico di uno o piu' utenti

4) necessita login di uno o piu' "tipi" di utente (es. ordinario, presidente, segretario ecc). 

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Si, anche io la vedo cosi'. Anche se non e' proprio come i gruppi unix ma questi sono dettagli

 

Sisi, ho accennato ai gruppi solo perchè era il primo esempio che m'è venuto in mente, quello più "chiaro"  :Smile: 

Sull'eventuale quota d'iscrizione proposta da gnu-statix direi che potremmo parlarne nella prossima riunione, per ora l'iscrizione è gratuita ed è possibile fare offerte libere per chi vuole. Anche perchè essendoci in ballo il discorso magliette, con relativo auto-finanziamento iniziale per produrne i primi esemplari, il discorso economico è più che d'attualità.

Ora vedo quanti e quali argomenti di discussione abbiamo in bllo e poi vedo se si riesce ad organizzare una nuova riunione.

----------

## doom.it

Argomenti in ballo:

-  Ammissione nuovi soci

- "Rimpinguamento" (termine altamente scientifico) del sito

-  Finanza

-  Promozione / visibilità (GWN, forum, news di settore etc)

Direi che ce n'è a volontà.... se volete indico una riunione....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> .... se volete indico una riunione....

 

Direi che e' la cosa migliore. Io stasera metto anche a posto il sito grazie alle segnalazioni di botta e MyZelf.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vi voglio cominicare che stasera parto e sto via fino a domenica sera (non so se riusciro' a essere connesso durante il week end) quindi se avete problemi con il login o qualsiasi altra cosa riguardante al sito Gechi mandate un pm a Ginko. Inoltre vorrei complimentarmi con lui davvero un ottimo lavoro. GRANDE Ginko  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Direi che ce n'è a volontà.... se volete indico una riunione....

 

non vedo il dito indice alzato... dov'e' che stai indicando, scusa   :Laughing:  ?

a parte gli scherzi: con botta pensavamo, se siete d'accordo, di aggiungere la lettera a cortiana tra i topic di discussione della riuonione (rima interna) rpossima.

Che ne dite, aporved ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   Direi che ce n'è a volontà.... se volete indico una riunione.... 
> 
> con botta pensavamo, se siete d'accordo, di aggiungere la lettera a cortiana tra i topic di discussione della riuonione (rima interna) prossima.

 

Visto che ormai l'OT era stato fatto, lo chiudo comunicando la data della riunione che è stata concordata nella ML del Gechi (alla quale dovrebbero essere iscritti tutti i soci, se così non fosse chi non è iscritto provveda o me lo faccia sapere):

Quando:

Mercoledì 31 marzo, ore 21

Dove:

#gechi su azzurra

Ordine del giorno:

- Modalità ammissione nuovi soci

- "Rimpinguamento" (termine altamente scientifico) del sito

- Finanza

- Promozione / visibilità (GWN, forum, news di settore etc) 

- inizio organizzazione webbit

- news sulle magliette da parte di Peach

- varie ed eventuali

I punti sono parecchi, può essere che non verranno affrontati tutti in quest'unica riunione. Ovviamente come sempre la partecipzione è aperta a tutti gli interessati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Ho buttato giú un mini-documento (veramente mini) utile, piú che altro, per riassumere e tener aggiornato in modo ordinato i contenuti per "rimpinguare" il sito.
> 
> è un pdf esportato da Openoffice.. se te lo mando via mail lo piazzi sul sito? (vorrei che fosse visibile a tutti, specie in vista di domani sera, ma eviterei di spedirlo in ML..) 

 

Il mini documento si trova qui .

----------

## Ginko

Riassumendo quanto detto al riguardo ieri sera in IRC :

Per iscriversi al gechi (in qualita' di simpatizzante) la via ufficiale e' l'inserimento della richiesta in un form online. Tale form pervede i seguenti campi :

      nickname *

      nome *

      cognome *

      mail *

      motivazioni a diventare Geco *

      citta'

      provincia

      regione

      nazione

I campi contrasssegnati con * sono obbligatori.

Il form una volta correttamente riempito viene inviato al responsabile designato o alla ML dei Gechi (direi la prima, anche per motivi di privacy).

Siete tutti d'accordo?

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per me e' ok.

----------

## xchris

in qualita' di simpatizzante..esprimo la mia..

per quale motivo nome e cognome?

premetto che non sarebbe assolutamente un problema fornirli.. solo curiosita'.

ciao e buon lavoro

----------

## Ginko

 *xchris wrote:*   

> in qualita' di simpatizzante..esprimo la mia..
> 
> per quale motivo nome e cognome?
> 
> premetto che non sarebbe assolutamente un problema fornirli.. solo curiosita'.
> ...

 

Ciao,

credo per motivi giuridico/legali (siamo un associazione non anonima - sarebbe cmq probito dalla legge) e i soci devono essere riconducibili a persone fisiche.

Ad ogni modo, l'associazione garantisce a norma di legge il trattamento dei dati nel rispetto della privacy. 

--Gianluca

----------

## xchris

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo per motivi giuridico/legali (siamo un associazione non anonima - sarebbe cmq probito dalla legge) e i soci devono essere riconducibili a persone fisiche.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, l'associazione garantisce a norma di legge il trattamento dei dati nel rispetto della privacy. 
> ...

 

comprendo  :Smile: 

non ci sono pb cmq!

saro' uno dei primi "simpatizzanti"..

e sono disponibile anche per testare eventualmente la procedura

(sono stato definito bug man ... dammi un bit e se il baco c'e' ... lo trovo... non tanto per bravura.. quanto per  sfiga  :Smile: )

ciao

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per me e' ok.

 

Idem  :Smile: 

Tra le altre cose appena riesco (ovvero stasera se torno presto dall'uni) scrivo un breve riassunto della riunione di ieri e di quanto deciso per i punti trattati. La manderò in ML Gechi, se qualcuno non iscritto volesse sapere che s'è detto mi scriva che girerò il riassunto (o il log se preferisce) pure a lui.

Tra le altre cose s'è discusso anche delle famose magliette del Gechi e dei gadget. A questo proposito posterò ciò che s'è detto sul topic apposito, quindi se foste interessati solo a quello è inutile che mi chiediate il log/riassunto, tanto scriverò tutto pure qui sul forum.

----------

## MyZelF

Io metterei tutti i campi obbligatori, non mi sembra un'idea malvagia quella di raccogliere un po' di dati su dove risiedono gli aspiranti Gechi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io metterei tutti i campi obbligatori, non mi sembra un'idea malvagia quella di raccogliere un po' di dati su dove risiedono gli aspiranti Gechi.

 

magari si potrebbe caldamente suggerirli, all'inizio del form, spiegando che sono informazioni che vengono utili per alcuni servizi tipo il gps proposto da alexbr, mi pare.

/me pensa che, cmq, potrebbe essere un problema accettare candidature anonime...

Coda

----------

## botta

sopra i campi del form si potrebbe scrivere una cosa di questo tipo:

Protezione dei dati

 Inviando questo modulo date il consenso al trattamento dei vostri dati personali secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati dal Codice in materia di protezione dei dati personali vigente in Italia ed ai sensi delle disposizioni della legge federale sulla protezione dei dati vigente in Svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia. I dati non verrano da noi utilizzati a scopi pubblicitari e/o sondaggistici. Su richiesta potranno essere trasmessi a terzi esclusivamente in forma anonima. Gli indirizzi di email non verranno mai trasmessi a terzi, ne' pubblicati in rete.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *botta wrote:*   

> sopra i campi del form si potrebbe scrivere una cosa di questo tipo:
> 
> Protezione dei dati
> 
>  Inviando questo modulo date il consenso al trattamento dei vostri dati personali secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati dal Codice in materia di protezione dei dati personali vigente in Italia ed ai sensi delle disposizioni della legge federale sulla protezione dei dati vigente in Svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia. I dati non verrano da noi utilizzati a scopi pubblicitari e/o sondaggistici. Su richiesta potranno essere trasmessi a terzi esclusivamente in forma anonima. Gli indirizzi di email non verranno mai trasmessi a terzi, ne' pubblicati in rete.

 

mi sembra una buona idea, se servisse il qui c'e' il link alla legge federale svizzera sulla prot. dei dati.

----------

## codadilupo

 *botta wrote:*   

> Su richiesta potranno essere trasmessi a terzi esclusivamente in forma anonima. Gli indirizzi di email non verranno mai trasmessi a terzi, ne' pubblicati in rete.

 

Non ho capito questa parte; su richiesta... si', ma di chi: dei terzi, o dell'interessato ?

Coda il capzioso  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Bah... io credo che il mettere nome e cognome alla fine non tutteli il fatto che a un nick corrisponda una persona fisica... alla fine se uno mette paolo rossi perche' non vuole mettere il suo nome... chi lo sapra' mai?  :Smile: 

tanto vale rendere questi campi opzionali ma "fortemente consigliati"... (almeno per i simpatizzanti...)  :Very Happy: 

kne'

----------

## shev

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Bah... io credo che il mettere nome e cognome alla fine non tutteli il fatto che a un nick corrisponda una persona fisica... alla fine se uno mette paolo rossi perche' non vuole mettere il suo nome... chi lo sapra' mai?  

 

Diciamo che uno che si iscrive ad un'associazione del genere si spera che prima o poi partecipi a qualche incontro, quindi portare avanti per mesi una falsa identità per poi tradirsi al momento dell'incontro mi parrebbe poco saggio e abbastanza infantile. Vale lo stesso discorso anche se non si partecipa a nessun evento: che senso ha dare falsi dati in un contesto come quello del Gechi? Alla fine non si chiedono chissà che dati, ma quelli basilari come nome, cognome, città etc. Se si fatica a dare questi pochi dati forse non ha nemmeno molto senso volersi iscrivere ad un'associazione che ha nella divulgazione, nell'organizzazione di incontri e raduni il suo obiettivo principale  :Smile: 

p.s: e questo lo dice uno che concede i suoi dati personali solo dopo mesi di riflessione e sempre con molta sofferenza  :Razz: 

----------

## botta

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito questa parte; su richiesta... si', ma di chi: dei terzi, o dell'interessato ?

 

Il senso è che la richiesta può provenire da chi vuole, sia da terzi sia dall'interessato, quindi anche da persone che non siano iscritte al Gechi. Sarebbero poi domande banali, quelle di cui stiamo discutendo adesso, tipo di sapere quanti iscritti siamo piuttosto che individuare come siamo distribuiti geograficamente per meglio operare nel territorio.

Ah, poi metterei un link quando si nomina lo "Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia", giusto per suggrire la lettura.

----------

## Ginko

Il form e' pronto, lo avrei gia' messo in linea solo che il sito sembra essere giu'...

Ho fatto un traceroute e viene fuori un bel loop :

```
traceroute to 69.64.33.79 (69.64.33.79), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  164.128.220.1 (164.128.220.1)  1.226 ms  10.211 ms  11.117 ms

 2  i64beb-000-fas3-0.bb.ip-plus.net (164.128.34.89)  9.825 ms  11.134 ms  10.225 ms

 3  i79zhh-015-pos2-1.bb.ip-plus.net (164.128.34.17)  9.845 ms  3.418 ms  3.352 ms

 4  i00nye-015-pos3-1.bb.ip-plus.net (164.128.236.54)  91.430 ms  91.561 ms  93.371 ms

 5  i00nye-005-pos10-0.bb.ip-plus.net (164.128.236.153)  91.646 ms  91.773 ms  91.634 ms

 6  so-1-0.hsa2.NewYork1.Level3.net (64.152.45.197)  91.668 ms  91.694 ms  91.545 ms

 7  ae-0-52.bbr2.NewYork1.Level3.net (64.159.17.34)  91.656 ms  91.967 ms  91.620 ms

 8  so-3-0-0.mp1.StLouis1.Level3.net (64.159.0.49)  128.523 ms  128.436 ms  128.419 ms

 9  ge-9-0.hsa1.StLouis1.Level3.net (64.159.0.62)  128.643 ms unknown.Level3.net (64.159.4.134)  128.662 ms ge-9-0.hsa1.StLouis1.Level3.net (64.159.0.62)  131.159 ms

10  server4you-gw.stl1.us.inetbone.net (63.208.32.162)  139.280 ms  140.156 ms  140.146 ms

11  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.160 ms  152.924 ms  138.823 ms

12  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.344 ms  140.834 ms  139.349 ms

13  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.734 ms  138.699 ms  138.705 ms

14  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  138.830 ms  139.426 ms  139.029 ms

15  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  140.029 ms  138.997 ms *

16  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.089 ms  138.879 ms  139.467 ms

17  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.547 ms  138.799 ms  139.079 ms

18  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  140.905 ms  140.429 ms  138.897 ms

19  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.158 ms  139.839 ms  139.500 ms

20  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.502 ms  138.953 ms  139.604 ms

21  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.426 ms *  141.083 ms

22  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  138.986 ms  139.346 ms  140.129 ms

23  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  138.875 ms  139.176 ms  138.922 ms

24  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.137 ms  138.823 ms  139.728 ms

25  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.003 ms  139.301 ms  141.813 ms

26  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.365 ms  140.205 ms  140.244 ms

27  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  139.462 ms *  139.651 ms

28  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.630 ms  139.188 ms  139.394 ms

29  69.64.44.48 (69.64.44.48)  140.198 ms  139.615 ms  140.876 ms

30  66.179.95.2 (66.179.95.2)  139.216 ms  140.359 ms  139.536 ms

```

Informo Siggy.

--Gianluca

----------

## doom.it

mi scuso per il breve periodo di assenza dovuto a tante cose in pochi giorni.... 

mi sapreste fare un breve resoconto su quanto detto alla riunione cui sono mancato? ciao 

DooM (che promette di tornare piu attivo di prima)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> mi scuso per il breve periodo di assenza dovuto a tante cose in pochi giorni.... 
> 
> mi sapreste fare un breve resoconto su quanto detto alla riunione cui sono mancato? ciao 
> 
> DooM (che promette di tornare piu attivo di prima)

 

Abbiamo deciso che chi vuole diventare sipmatizzante si deve iscrivere dal sito mettendo nick, nome, cognome ed altre cosette e questo verra spedito alla ml dei gechi per decidere. Il resto non mi risordo.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il resto non mi risordo.

 

Il resto lo mando io in ML appena torna attiva (e mi ricordo di farlo  :Razz: ). Cmq in estrema sintesi abbiamo trattato questi punti:

- modalità d'iscrizione con scelta del form da mettere sul sito (e approvazione successiva in ML o simile) e quali dati richiedere

- magliette: scelto il disegno e inviato il preventivo. Appena rispondono a Peach daremo tutte le info necessarie e concluderemo la discussione

- il senso del quorum nei poll, se relativo al numero dei votanti o ai voti per la scekta vincente. S'è concluso di dare la possibilità di scegliere tra entrambi i quorum all'atto della creazione del poll (ove non già precisato dallo statuto)

Mi pare sia tutto, poi cmq spulcio il log e faccio un resoconto più approfondito. Se vuoi il log dillo che te lo mando

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se vuoi il log dillo che te lo mando

 

Io io lo voglio !!! grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexbr

 *botta wrote:*   

> I dati non verrano da noi utilizzati a scopi pubblicitari e/o sondaggistici.

 

Fermo restando che non è la versione definitiva del messaggio da mettere sul form, io toglierei sondaggistici, proprio perchè i dati, come la città di appartenenza, serviranno proprio per regolarci tra di noi trammite un esame di questi dati. Correggetemi se ho frainteso.

alexbr

----------

## botta

Puramente per una questione di gusto, è possibile togliere la frasi citate rispettivamente da coda e alexbr. Tagliando un po', potrebbe essere sufficiente anche così:

 *Quote:*   

> Inviando questo modulo accordate il consenso al trattamento dei vostri dati personali secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge italiana e dalla legge federale svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia.

 

Se non ci sono obiezioni terrei buona questa versione del consenso informato.

----------

## Ceppus

 *botta wrote:*   

> Inviando questo modulo accordate il consenso al trattamento dei vostri dati personali secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge italiana e dalla legge federale svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia.

 

Io modificherei il pezzo "accordate il consenso al trattamento" con "permettete il trattamento".  :Wink: 

Un'altro cambiamento "stilistico" sarebbe:

"dati personali ed entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge"   :Confused: 

cosa ne dite?

----------

## alexbr

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Io modificherei il pezzo "accordate il consenso al trattamento" con "permettete il trattamento". 

 

Qui sono d'accordo: aumenta la leggibilità.

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> "dati personali ed entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge"  

 

Qui un po' meno: siccome siamo un'associazione che opera in italia ed in svizzera italiana dovremmo specificare a quali leggi sul trattamento dati ci riferiamo, no?   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un'altro cambiamento "stilistico" sarebbe:
> 
> "dati personali ed entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge"  

 

non mi convince: botta puo' smentirmi, ma, mi pare, parlando di regole, ci si riferisce si', alle leggi in materia, ma anche alla così detta, "prassi", cioe' quella serie di comportamenti non codificati (cioe' non entrati nel codice di procedura), vengono pero' ad essere "consuetudine".

Il riferimento, quindi, a mio avviso, va lasciato.

Coda

----------

## Ceppus

Scusate, forse mi sono spiegato male...

Io intendevo lasciarlo il riferimento, solamente non mi convinceva quel "secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati, ecc.." quindi pensavo di togliere "le regole" in modo che diventi:

```
Inviando questo modulo permettete il trattamento dei vostri dati personali entro i limiti fissati in materia dalla legge italiana e dalla legge federale svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia.
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Scusate, forse mi sono spiegato male...
> 
> Io intendevo lasciarlo il riferimento, solamente non mi convinceva quel "secondo le regole ed entro i limiti fissati, ecc.." quindi pensavo di togliere "le regole" in modo che diventi:

 

ehm... é proprio di questo che ho parlato: "le regole" va lasciato perché include tutto cio' che, pur non essendo "legge", é comunque "consuetudine", "prassi".   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

io voglio i contenutiiiiiiiiii  :Wink: 

cioe un bel raccoglimento di foto impressioni su gday e gentoo pubs etc etc

----------

## alexbr

MyZelf: caccia subito fuori le foto dell'incontro di sabato scorso   :Very Happy: 

non sono molte ma son pur sempre contenuti  :Wink: 

/me che non vuole essere autoritario ma non ha ancora visto queste benedette foto   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

 :Shocked: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1002826#1013113

Sono lì da 5 giorni...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ceppus

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehm... é proprio di questo che ho parlato: "le regole" va lasciato perché include tutto cio' che, pur non essendo "legge", é comunque "consuetudine", "prassi".  
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Scusate, per l'incompressione...

quindi alla fine dei conti rimane:

```
Inviando questo modulo permettete il trattamento dei vostri dati personali secondo le regole, ed entro i limiti fissati in materia, dalla legge italiana e dalla legge federale svizzera. I vostri dati potranno essere utilizzati esclusivamente per i fini previsti dallo Statuto del Gentoo Channel Italia.
```

----------

## Ginko

Come alcuni hanno gia' notato, il sito www.gechi.org e' di nuovo in linea.

Per un problema al DNS l'indirizzo www.gechi.it ancora non funziona.

Purtroppo tutti i dati immessi nel vecchio sito (account compresi) sono andati persi, credo che fedeliallalinea provvedera' a re-immetterli presto.

Nel menu del nuovo sito ho aggiunto il link al  modulo on-line di iscrizione. Fatemi sapere che ne pensate.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## randomaze

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Come alcuni hanno gia' notato, il sito www.gechi.org e' di nuovo in linea.
> 
> 

 

Ottimo lavoro.... tuttavia avevo bisogno di una cosuccia:

http://www.gechi.org/manifesto_en.php ---> 404 Page Not Found  :Crying or Very sad: 

qualcuno ha una copia del manifesto in inglese e gentilmente me la spedice rapidissimamente? (anche per email....)

----------

## Ginko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha una copia del manifesto in inglese e gentilmente me la spedice rapidissimamente? (anche per email....)

 

Credo che fedeliallalinea ce l'abbia, io ho messo in linea una copia (forse out of date) del sito che avevo.

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha una copia del manifesto in inglese e gentilmente me la spedice rapidissimamente? (anche per email....)

 

Io ce l'ho ma in versione html va bene lo stesso?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io ce l'ho ma in versione html va bene lo stesso?

 

Va benissimo lo stesso... tanto lo devo convertire in .pdf!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora sul sito c'e' anche il manifesto in inglese.

A proposito anborn che fine a fatto??

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A proposito anborn che fine a fatto??

 

Bho, ci siamo persi due pezzi: lui e siggy... tra l'altro di siggy non trovo il numero di tel e quindi non so come contattarlo...  :Sad: 

Tornando it, complimenti a Ginko per l'ottimo lavoro. I dati immessi al momento dell'iscrizione dove vanno a finire? Qualche volontario che si voglia iscrivere e che sperimenti la nuova paginetta?  :Smile: 

Ultima cosa, controllate se la traduzione del manifesto messa sul sito è la prima fatta da doom o quella successiva riveduta da una madrelingua, ossia l'ultima disponibile sul sito prima del periodo offline.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ultima cosa, controllate se la traduzione del manifesto messa sul sito è la prima fatta da doom o quella successiva riveduta da una madrelingua, ossia l'ultima disponibile sul sito prima del periodo offline.

 

Mah, io ho preso quella (e ho cambiato tutte le occorrenze di Linux con GNU/Linux)

----------

## anborn

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A proposito anborn che fine a fatto??

 

Sono qui!   :Very Happy: 

Ma come..? Mi state dicendo che non sentite la mia presenza che legge costantemente il forum e che non risponde mai?? ..ehm.. vi capisco..  :Confused: 

Purtroppo é un periodo un po' del c...o questo.. e ho sempre meno tempo nell'arco delle 24h.

Cmq sappiate che ci sono.. e che cercherò in ogni modo di liberarmi il più possibile..

Ciao

AnB

PS= Cazz, ma il raduno a Manno dovevate farlo proprio quando io sono in vacanza e quindi non a Lugano!?   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Sono qui!   

 

Ottimo non mi serviva sapere di piu'  :Very Happy:  . Sono contento di risentirti.

----------

## Ceppus

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Qualche volontario che si voglia iscrivere e che sperimenti la nuova paginetta? 

 

Iscrizione eseguita...

Una copia dei miei dati é stata inviata al mio indirizzo e-mail, mentre l'originale dovrebbe essere stato inviato a info@gechi.it...

Per conto mio é funzionato tutto correttamente...

----------

## codadilupo

ehm... per chi era già iscritto, come funziona ?

Devo re-iscrivermi ?

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> l'originale dovrebbe essere stato inviato a info@gechi.it...

 

Interessante... chi mi manda i dati per ri-accederci dopo lo spostamento del dominio?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehm... per chi era già iscritto, come funziona ?
> 
> Devo re-iscrivermi ?

 

Quelli gia' iscritti sono iscritti e basta.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Interessante... chi mi manda i dati per ri-accederci dopo lo spostamento del dominio? 

 

Devo rifarli tutti visto che non abbiamo fatto un backup. Abbiate un po' di pazienza. Inoltre creero' anche gli account mail.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quelli gia' iscritti sono iscritti e basta.

 

Uhmm... allora il fatto che non riesca ne' ad accedere, ne' a farmi rimandare la password dipende dal fatto che i dati non sono ancora ripristinati nel DB ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Uhmm... allora il fatto che non riesca ne' ad accedere, ne' a farmi rimandare la password dipende dal fatto che i dati non sono ancora ripristinati nel DB ?

 

Come ho risposto a MyZelF esattamente il db e' andato perso e devo ricreare il tutto. Abbiate solo un po' di pazienza  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> I dati immessi al momento dell'iscrizione dove vanno a finire? Qualche volontario che si voglia iscrivere e che sperimenti la nuova paginetta? 

 

I dati vanno a finire su info@gechi.it e per intanto sono arrivati 4 persone che vogliono diventare simpatizzanti (tra cui ceppus).

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I dati vanno a finire su info@gechi.it e per intanto sono arrivati 4 persone che vogliono diventare simpatizzanti (tra cui ceppus).

 

Ottimo. A questo punto per tornare attivi serve la ML o il forum del gechi, avete già pensato anche a questo o dobbiamo organizzarci per crearli da qualche parte?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ottimo. A questo punto per tornare attivi serve la ML o il forum del gechi, avete già pensato anche a questo o dobbiamo organizzarci per crearli da qualche parte?

 

Dobbiamo decidere se fare una ml o forum. Per me e' lo stesso.

----------

## MyZelF

Se possibile, metterei in piedi entrambe le cose. La mailing list sarebbe utile per eventuali avvisi / comunicazioni per chi non segue il forum (questo o quello gechi).

Il forum gechi (o una sezione / topic dedicato di questo forum) potrebbe essere un mezzo più comodo rispetto alle riunioni online per discutere sulle attività, imho.

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il forum gechi (o una sezione / topic dedicato di questi forum) potrebbe essere un mezzo più comodo rispetto alle riunioni online per discutere sulle attività, imho.

 

My 2c:

Un topic dedicato rischia di essere non poco incasinato da seguire nel momento in cui ci sono più filoni/argomenti sui quali discutere...  secondo me (nell'ordine) meglio un forum dedicato, una ml e (come ultima possibilità) un topic dedicato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fatemi sapere cosa devo mettere nel forum (le varie sezioni). Per creare tutte e due le cose non e' un problema fatemi solo sapere che devo fare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ok la mailing list e' pronta (spero di non avere fatto casini). Potete iscrivervi a questo indirizzo:

http://mail.gechi.it/mailman/listinfo/ml_gechi.it

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ok la mailing list e' pronta (spero di non avere fatto casini). Potete iscrivervi a questo indirizzo:
> 
> http://mail.gechi.it/mailman/listinfo/ml_gechi.it

 

Fatto.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ok la mailing list e' pronta (spero di non avere fatto casini). Potete iscrivervi a questo indirizzo:
> 
> http://mail.gechi.it/mailman/listinfo/ml_gechi.it

 

Perfetto, così possiamo riprendere a parlare di webbit e fare i preparativi per l'evento. Mi raccomando, chiunque fosse interessato a dare una mano all'associazione, oltre ovviamente ai soci, si iscriva il prima possibile onde poter cominciare subito i lavori.

Sulla scelta forum / ML concordo con MyZelf, in teoria si potrebbero fare entrambi. ML per discussioni saltuarie e avvisi, forum per discussioni molto attive o che richiedano l'intervento di tutti  (concordo anche con randomaze sulla scelta eventuale di un piccolo forum dedicato più che di un topic qui)

L'unico dubbio che ho sull'avere due mezzi è la possibile dispersione e confusione che si potrebbe creare; nel caso si debba scegliere opterei per la sola ML, più comoda per chi non ha connessione sempre attiva o banda larga.

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Un topic dedicato rischia di essere non poco incasinato da seguire

 

Sono d'accordo e mi aspettavo tale corrette obiezione: ecco il motivo per cui ho scritto "sezione / topic dedicato"... ovvero intendevo l'eventuale possibilità di richiedere (se tecnicamente fattibile) una sotto-sezione del forum italiano dedicata all'attività dei gechi. Probabilmente, però, la scelta del forum dedicato su gechi.org rimane più facilmente percorribile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> ovvero intendevo l'eventuale possibilità di richiedere (se tecnicamente fattibile) una sotto-sezione del forum italiano dedicata all'attività dei gechi. 

 

Secondo me non dobbiamo essere legati a questo forum. Preferisco una amministrazione nostra che possiamo gestire come vogliamo senza rendere conto a nessuno.

----------

## MyZelF

In effetti la mia idea era quella di chiedere di partecipare all'amministrazione dei forum gentoo.org come gechi (con contributi anche dal punto di vista economico, in modo da fare qualcosa di utile per "tenere in piedi la baracca" e mantenere visibili le nostre discussioni con un sub-forum dedicato).

Mi rendo comunque conto che questa "trattativa" potrebbe richiedere molto tempo e non piacere a tutti. Perciò potremmo partire con la nostra gestione separata e tenere in serbo questa proposta per il futuro.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me non dobbiamo essere legati a questo forum. Preferisco una amministrazione nostra che possiamo gestire come vogliamo senza rendere conto a nessuno.

 

Son d'accordo, finche pero' i contenuti dei gechi (comprese le discussioni in ML) siano resi consultabili da tutti (anche non iscritti) in toto.

Molta gente si e' avvicinata a noi vedendo quanto e' attiva la comunity  :Smile: 

----------

## Ceppus

questione che mi frulla nella testa...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Toricamente dopo aver inviato la richiesta per diventare socio simpatizzante bisogna attendere la decisione dei soci attuali, se ho capito bene... (prime pagine , 1-2, di questo topic)

Il fatto e che sulla pagina di iscrizione (anche sullo statuto) non viene menzionata questa "fase" dell'iscrizione e comunque bisognerebbe far sapere al possibile socio il tempo di attesa prima della risposta.  :Cool: 

----------

## doom.it

scusate l'assenteismo degli ultimi tempi... non lo farò piu prometto.

1- questione forum, dopo averci pensato con intensità penso che ci farebbe comodo, postando anche qua le attività che organizziamo... esempio sull'altro si discutono i dettagli di un certo evento, quando si è decisa la nostra presenza "dove come quando prchè" postiamo anche qua per essere visibili a tutta la comunità.... in fondo i gechi sono tutta la comunità!

2- l'accettazione dei simpatizzanti io la lscerei praticamente automatica, cioe vagliata da qualcuno che controlli che non sia un iscrizione palesemente fasulla (Tipo "callisto tanzi  ctanzi@parmalat.it" etc) per favorire l'avvicinamento di tutti i membri della comunità

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Son d'accordo, finche pero' i contenuti dei gechi (comprese le discussioni in ML) siano resi consultabili da tutti (anche non iscritti) in toto

 

Questo è fuori discussione, non a caso nello statuto ci siamo definiti come associazione libera, open e così via. Non si fa nulla di segreto, chiunque può partecipare alle discussioni, seguirle o che altro desideri fare, socio o meno che sia. 

Il discorso su soci e associazione è puramente organizzativo, per dare qualche punto di riferimento e una struttura affidabile a chi si avvicina alla comunità da fuori, non è per creare elitarismi o sette segrete. Non saremmo qui altrimenti  :Smile: 

Sul resto delle osservazioni fatte concordo come sempre come doom, anche se sull'accettazione dei soci più che definirla automatica la definirei come: i dati inseriti sul sito arrivano in ML, se entro due o tre giorni nessuno ha nulla da ridire il richiedente diventa socio. Ovviamente ci sarà una figura, tipo il segretario  :Wink: , che si occueprà più degli altri di analizzare i dati e comunicare poi l'accettazione o il rifiuto della candidatura.

p.s.: ovviamente in questi giorni ci vorrà un po' più di pazienza visto che abbiamo e stiamo risistemando sito, ML e compagnia bella.

----------

## doom.it

ovviamente se credete sia mio dovere mi occupo io di ricevere le email del form di iscrizione, e comunicare le richieste alla ML...

----------

## botta

Per me si può lasciare la gestione dell'iscrizione dei simpatizzanti a info@gechi.it e quindi nelle mani dell'addetto alle pubblice relazioni. 

Sfrutterei la regola del silenzio = assenso efficacemente suggerita da doom, fissando un termine (24, 48, 72 h) alle eventuali quanto improbabili repliche del consiglio direttivo. Trascorso il termine, il segretario si congratulerà con il nuovo iscritto attraverso la comunicazione dell'avvenuta assunzione (molto probabilmente via email, cmq lascerei libera la forma).

Ricordo poi che nello statuto è prevista la possibilità di emanare regolamenti e norme per l'organizzazione ed il funzionamento dell'Associazione, giustamente pubblicabili nel sito. Per completezza e un po' per evitare le trappole lessicali del nostro regolamento costitutivo, si potrebbero scrivere due righe su come funziona l'iscrizione e magari dire, come anche chiede il buon ceppus, quando ci si può considerare iscritti.

A proposito di contenuti, sempre nello statuto è previsto che delle assemblee e delle riunioni del consiglio direttivo si rediga un processo verbale messo a disposizione dei soci nel sito. Beh, intanto direi che il segretario potrebbe prendersi la briga di salvare il log delle serate. Ci sarebbe quindi da prendere una decisione su come pubblicarlo.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque l'iscrizione dovrebbe arrivare anche sulla ml cosi che tutti possano vedere chi e' l'iscritto.

----------

## botta

Certo, non lo metto in dubbio, sarebbe altrimenti contrario allo spirito del nostro regolamento. Vorrei solo lasciare l'iscrizione com'è adesso, cioè che sia l'addetto alle p. r. ad occuparsi della gestione ovvero di vagliare l'autenticità dei messaggi e di girare i dati in ML.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *botta wrote:*   

> Certo, non lo metto in dubbio, sarebbe altrimenti contrario allo spirito del nostro regolamento. Vorrei solo lasciare l'iscrizione com'è adesso, cioè che sia l'addetto alle p. r. ad occuparsi della gestione ovvero di vagliare l'autenticità dei messaggi e di girare i dati in ML.

 

Se gli altri mi danno ok allora do l'account di posta info at gechi punto it a MyZelF.

Intanto rigiro io quelli che si sono acandidati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ditemi che fare sono arrivate 9 mail di iscrizione. Vabbe le rigiro in ml.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque l'iscrizione dovrebbe arrivare anche sulla ml cosi che tutti possano vedere chi e' l'iscritto.

 

sottoscrivo.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se gli altri mi danno ok allora do l'account di posta info at gechi punto it a MyZelF.
> 
> Intanto rigiro io quelli che si sono acandidati.

 

Certo, info@ appartiene al pr, quindi MyZelf. Passagli pure tutti i dati.

Sul resto che avete scritto sono d'accordo, ottimo il far girare la richiesta di iscrizione in ML, ottimo che il pr si occupi di vagliare i dati e comunicare la decisione al richiedente. Decisione che sarà automaticamente positiva salvo obiezioni fatte in ML nel giro di un paio di giorni (intervallo abbastanza ampio per permettere a tutti gli iscritti di leggere e non troppo lungo come attesa per chi ha fatto domanda).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Certo, info@ appartiene al pr, quindi MyZelf. Passagli pure tutti i dati.

 

Ottimo faccio subito tramite pm. Quando ho rigirato le mail ma chiesto che c'era bisogno dell'approvazione del moderatore, questo perche' ho spedito 9 mail alla ml dallo stesso indirizzo? (scusate e' la prima volta che uso delle ml).

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quando ho rigirato le mail ma chiesto che c'era bisogno dell'approvazione del moderatore, questo perche' ho spedito 9 mail alla ml dallo stesso indirizzo? (scusate e' la prima volta che uso delle ml).

 

Mmm, più che altro potresti aver impostato la ML come moderata, quindi prima che i messaggi vengano effettivamente inviati alla lista c'è bisogno che il moderatore legga e approvi i messaggi.

E' però anche vero che i messaggi che hai inoltrato mi sono arrivati... bho, prova a controllare nelle opzioni della ML se c'è qualche voce a riguardo

----------

## doom.it

Pirla io... ho scritto la mia idea in ML....

la posto anche qua... scrivete pure PR invece di segretario (tanto meglio... fiuuuuuuuu)

----------------------

Volevo parlare delle iscrizioni.

Ecco in breve la mia proposta, suscettibile a modifica:

1- Mario Rossi compila il form

2- il segretario (e mi tiro la zappa sui piedi) riceve il form, controlla che 

sia sensato

3- il segretario manda un email "preconfezionata" dove si ricorda che i gechi 

non sono un centro di aiuto, o altro, per il quale si rimanda agli ottimi 

ww.gentoo.it etc ma è il centro di aggregazione e di discussione e si prevede 

un certo grado di interazione e presenza

4- Mario rossi medita e risponde confermando la buona volontà con parole sue 

fuori da un semplice form

5- il segretario accetta allo status di simpatizzante notificando la Mailing 

List (magari con un digest giornaliero e non con 8000 mail come sta facendo 

in questi minuti fedeli!!!  :Smile:  )

6- se ci sono obiezioni si blocca il tutto 

Ho detto.

-----------------

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Pirla io... ho scritto la mia idea in ML....
> 
> la posto anche qua... scrivete pure PR invece di segretario (tanto meglio... fiuuuuuuuu)

 

Appunto di questo ti ho risposto sulla ml  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quando ho rigirato le mail ma chiesto che c'era bisogno dell'approvazione del moderatore, questo perche' ho spedito 9 mail alla ml dallo stesso indirizzo? (scusate e' la prima volta che uso delle ml).

 

Probabilmente è perchè le hai spedite con un indirizzo (info@gechi.it) che non è tra quelli registrati alla ml.

Mi sfugge una cosa... il forward delle richieste di iscrizione alla ml va fatto a mano? Non è possibile automatizzare la cosa sul server in base al subject e/o al campo from?

----------

## botta

Tenuta in considerazione la proposta in sei punti di doom,  la soluzione a metà di codadilupo, le due obiezioni di Giovanni, la richiesta di automatizzare l'inoltro in ML di MyZelf e il mio punto di vista, che è di automatizzare il più possibile (tipo: l'aspirante compila il form info@gechi --> invio email automatica di conferma dell'avvenuta richiesta come diceva coda --> i messaggi arrivano in ML in forma di digest giornaliero --> passano 48 h (tempo suggerito da shev) e sempre in automatico parte la notifica dell'assunzione con un messaggio che ricalchi il contenuto del punto 3 della proposta doom,  fatta salva la possibilità di bloccare la notifica nell'eventualità che qualche socio si opponga o di palese falsità dei dati)

c h i e d o:

c'è un tecnico disposto a fare l'implementazione? Altrimenti avallo la soluzione di doom. Richiamo solo il fatto che nel form è già data facoltà all'aspirante socio di esprimere una breve motivazione alla richiesta di iscrizione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cioe' dici che la richiesta arrivi in ml automaticamente? Secondo me e' meglio che qualcuno controlli prima se no potremmo ritrovarci con della spam sulla ml.

----------

## doom.it

anche io sono per il controllo "a monte" e una email di risposta almeno pseudo-personale per far capire effettivamente coas sono i gechi a magari qualche se-iscrivente un po avventato.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Attivo il forum o no? E se si quali sezioni metto?

----------

## botta

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cioe' dici che la richiesta arrivi in ml automaticamente? Secondo me e' meglio che qualcuno controlli prima se no potremmo ritrovarci con della spam sulla ml.

 

Effettivamente io sarei per un controllo dell'addetto pr ex post, a scapito di una ML più selvaggia. Può non piacere, quindi direi che si può incominciare con la procedura di doom.

Riguardo l'attivazione del forum intanto ci potrebbe essere:

- una sezione con il log delle assemblee;

- una sezione per le riunioni del consiglio direttivo.

Ora, per riassumere, gli strumenti a disposizione del Gechi potrebbero essere così organizzati:

- ML, scrive chiunque abbia l'interesse (come dice shev: discussioni saltuarie, avvisi + iscrizioni);

- assemblee,  IRC chat su Azzurra;

- forum,  con varie sezioni tra le quali:

  (a) una sezione con il log delle assemblee (che si tengono su azzurra) dove discutono tutti (ordinari, simpatizzanti);

  (b) una sezione per le riunioni del consiglio direttivo,  dove scrivono solo gli ordinari, ma  che naturalmente può essere letta da chiunque.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'è un tecnico disposto a fare l'implementazione? Altrimenti avallo la soluzione di doom. Richiamo solo il fatto che nel form è già data facoltà all'aspirante socio di esprimere una breve motivazione alla richiesta di iscrizione.

 

Una volta deciso fermamente cosa si vuole, mi ci posso mettere io.

----------

## botta

Con il controllo "a monte":

- l'aspirante compila il form info@gechi

- arriva un email di conferma, l'aspirante decide: 

(si) la richiesta passa in una pagina dinamica [si potrebbe fare in modo che arrivi un avviso all'addetto p.r.]

(no) richiesta annullata

- l'addetto alle pr decide:

(si) arriva la notifica al nuovo iscritto e in ML

(no) l'iscrizione non è più notificata

(inerzia) dopo 48h arriva un avviso al segretario che deciderà al suo posto.

Bah, che dite?Last edited by botta on Sat Apr 24, 2004 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doom.it

io sono contrario all'idea di una procudura completamente automatizzata....

in fondo siamo un'associazione di persone, non di bot, e quindi manderei un email da una persona vera (per quanto possa essere un modello preimpostato) ma che si capisca che non sia mandata da un sistema di gestione automatico....

quindi

1- tizio compila il form

2- il PR guarda se gli sembrano sensati i dati, e scrive un email al richiedente, per quanto sia preconfezionata, la firma col suo nome e non sarà certo una cosa come: "Benvenuto ai gechi, perc confermare l'iscrizione manda un email entro 12 ore"

3- il tipo legge l'email dove lo si invita a capire esatatmente cosa sono i gechi e risponde senza dover dare nè motivazioni ne niente, ma una conferma per capire che "abbia capito"

4- il PR lo accetta e notifica agli altri

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Sono d'accordo con doom, ma aggiungerei tra il punto 1 e 2 una mail automatica con il manifesto. Cosi si scorporano le mail false o le richieste tarocche; il richiedente legge lo status e se crede, fa un reply (con un codice ad. es. come nelle mailing list) con un campo reply-to che potrebbe andare al pr, il quale valuta e decide.

Ovviamente tutti questi passi DEVONO essere resi a conoscenza del futuro geco (ovvero gli va spiegato,in calce,  cosa sta succedendo e quali passaggi la cosa prevede)

Cerchiamo in ogni caso di non burocratizzare eccessivamente il tutto, pena scoraggiare queste persone.

p.s. ma non pensate sia piu opportuno parlarne nella mailing list che in questo forum?

----------

## botta

Va bene, allora continuiamo a discuterne in ML.

----------

## MyZelF

E se si richiedesse all'aspirante geco di iscriversi alla ml e mandare una mail "preconfezionata" richiedendo l'associazione? In questo modo si evitano iscrizione fasulle e viene accertata la veridicità dei dati (o almeno dell'indirizzo email).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aperto il forum dei gechi all'URL http://gechi.it/forum/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Direi che possiamo toglierlo da sticky (ho gia' tolto quello relativo alla parte tecnica) visto che ormai abbiamo il nostro forum. Che ne pensate?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Direi che possiamo toglierlo da sticky (ho gia' tolto quello relativo alla parte tecnica) visto che ormai abbiamo il nostro forum. Che ne pensate?

 

Decisamente si, così xlyz e il suo monitor sono contenti  :Wink: 

----------

